# Bnfld Gilded Tower Yellow Star gone variegated?!



## lillyn (Apr 4, 2022)

Purchased above named plant 2018 from Hausermann’s Orchids. Plant was solid green when purchased as shown in photo. Kind of forgot about/didn’t pay much attention to it. Kinda noticed different leaf on offset last year. Took a good look at it yesterday and has two offsets from middle of plant that have creamy variegated leaves? Anyone know if lineage of this plant has variegation in parentage? If leaves mutated, might the flower as well? Any thoughts or sharing of similar experiences would be appreciated


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 4, 2022)

If it’s a mericlone, it’s possible it was cloned and divided for too long and it’s getting wonky


----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 4, 2022)

I had this happen with a banfildara Gilded Tower 'Mystic Maze' that was purchased from a garden center/florst and showed variegateion on a new growth thought it was virus and tossed it out did the old leafs become striped or is this only on new growths?
Patrick


----------



## monocotman (Apr 5, 2022)

Its not necessarily virus, just a mutation in the growing tip early in the new growths development. Part of this meristem loses their chloroplasts. It happens in many plants. It’s usually something that isn’t stable and the plant may revert to green after a growth or two. Not soemthing to worry too much about,
David


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2022)

Mutation! Now you can sell it in Tokyo for $100,000 Yen!!!


----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 6, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Mutation! Now you can sell it in Tokyo for $100,000 Yen!!!


Yes exactly it happened with houseplants mainly Aroids everyone loves albo-veriagata.
Patrick


----------



## lillyn (Apr 6, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> I had this happen with a banfildara Gilded Tower 'Mystic Maze' that was purchased from a garden center/florst and showed variegateion on a new growth thought it was virus and tossed it out did the old leafs become striped or is this only on new growths?
> Patrick


New growths in one area. It seems to be happy.


NYEric said:


> Mutation! Now you can sell it in Tokyo for $100,000 Yen!!!


We'll see if it pushes out any more variegated offsets past the two it has. The variegation is just on two new offsets on one side of plant, nothing showing up on mother plant. I messaged Hausermann's to see if they had any thoughts on lineage. They were unsure on most of lineage. Their response was that "foliage is awesome. Many of my customers would buy it for the leaves, including me." Hadn't quite expected that kind of response. But, if it continues to send these out, I'm not opposed to selling one or two. Probably just be able to buy a cup of coffee with profits. Would be cool to put the plant out in market though as is pretty.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 7, 2022)

the flowers are very striking


----------

